# 2 Questions for Admin:



## Weed Guy (Apr 8, 2008)

1) Is it possible to set the minimum search length to 3? because i wanted to search for LR2 and couldn't....and people don't use tags so i couldn't search them either. * I only started coming back to RIU after a long time, and when i left it was possible, but now its not....*

2) I notice people like to have different sized and coloured fonts when they set posts. But you have to do each post individually. Is it possible that you could make it so that its preset?


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 10, 2008)

Heloooooooo? Rollitup? Anyone with Admin privileges?


----------



## potroast (Apr 11, 2008)

Wouldn't ya know it! Rollitup has already started his weekend. 

And he's the one who answers these types of questions.


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 16, 2008)

Helooooooooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 16, 2008)

he's looking into as we speak


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2008)

I can't find shit on becoming "elite" It was there but not now.....I'm not that stoned am I ???????


----------



## Liquidfire13 (Apr 16, 2008)

basically, im guessing the sites using a fulltext Mysql search which means you can't search characters less than 3, but you can out a * on the end of something, and thats like...
apple* = searches for anything with apple plus more, like apples, applesauce, applemac etc... maybe try putting LR2*


PS i just tried it, and it worked..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 16, 2008)

Liquidfire13 said:


> basically, im guessing the sites using a fulltext Mysql search which means you can't search characters less than 3, but you can out a * on the end of something, and thats like...
> apple* = searches for anything with apple plus more, like apples, applesauce, applemac etc... maybe try putting LR2*
> 
> 
> PS i just tried it, and it worked..



sweet... rep for you! ++


----------



## Liquidfire13 (Apr 17, 2008)

I had to make a stupid full text search for my degree project, you can do all kinds of cool shit with it, using +'s and -'s and what have you..
anyway, glad i helped, peace


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 17, 2008)

I think roll moved away and forgot to tell anyone mia for awhile on tech questions


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 17, 2008)

He still didnt answer my questions though. I found out that adding a * only works for quick search and not on advanced search, which was what i needed it for (not trying to be dificult....), but thanks anyway.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 17, 2008)

Im here im just on dialup internet so my forum surfing is very slow lately, We do use full text lookup through our mysql database, so a * should do the trick as suggested. FF is here in my place to answer the tech questions


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 17, 2008)

When i get back to high speed internet I will look at modifying the config file for mysql to allow for 3 letter queries.


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 17, 2008)

And the answer to question number 2?
"2) I notice people like to have different sized and coloured fonts when they set posts. But you have to do each post individually. Is it possible that you could make it so that its preset?"


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 20, 2008)

It is not something you can set in your pre-sets this is all done through the GUI when posting.


----------



## Weed Guy (May 20, 2008)

So.....Rollitup any new news?


----------



## Weed Guy (May 22, 2008)

Heloooooooooooooooooooooo! Anyone out there...?


----------



## Liquidfire13 (May 22, 2008)

rollitup said:


> It is not something you can set in your pre-sets this is all done through the GUI when posting.


What else do you want to know?


----------



## Weed Guy (May 22, 2008)

Allowing 3 letter queries....


----------



## Liquidfire13 (May 22, 2008)

They're not going to change the FULL TEXT search just because you want to search for words less than 3 letters. 
Just create a new thread...


----------



## Weed Guy (May 23, 2008)

WTF are you on about thats not what im asking for, and i can get alot more information by searching than i would if i was to just create a new thread. So STFU and stop pestering me.


----------



## Liquidfire13 (May 24, 2008)

"What else do you want to know?"
"Allowing 3 letter queries...."
Its not RIU thats blocking 3 letter queries its their search method.


I'm sorry that i had to interpret/assume what you ment because your post was vague.
There's no need to be offense, I'm only trying to help. But i'll leave you be from now on

Peace x


----------



## Seamaiden (May 24, 2008)

I'm not sure you understand the problem, Liquid. Try searching "lst" (or LST). You get absolutely NO hits. That makes no sense, though, because we _know_ that LST is mentioned many, many, MANY times on this site. 

WeedGuy, I've pretty much given up trying to use this site's search feature. Instead I use Google and add "@rollitup.org" and hit the "cached" button so my search terms are highlighted. This may help you, but doesn't address the inherent problem with the site's search feature/function, which should work better with fewer search terms, not worse.


----------



## Weed Guy (May 24, 2008)

Another solution is to add " :site https://www.rollitup.org" And the search term befor the :. So for lst you would type "lst :site https://www.rollitup.org". That works but i just wanted to be able to search for stuff like LR2, HPS, MHL etc... on the actual site. Plus google comes back with where that word has been used rather than just searching the thread titles.


----------



## Seamaiden (May 24, 2008)

Good information.. yes, Google nets a different set of results, but those are more in line with how I personally search anyway. I want to get results as posts rather than thread titles, big difference between what the two of us are doing, yeah?

I think it may be more a problem with the code for the site's search function, as I've seen problems like this with other sites that use differing formats.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 28, 2008)

I am in the process of creating a seperate config for the forum.


----------



## Weed Guy (May 28, 2008)

Is it me or has there been some recent changes to the User Interface of rollitup recently?


----------



## Seamaiden (May 28, 2008)

Nope, it's you. 



Just kidding! Yes, there have been a few changes.


----------



## Weed Guy (May 28, 2008)

Care to point a few out?


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 28, 2008)

lol RIU research 101-


----------



## Weed Guy (May 28, 2008)

Im sorry but i dont understand what "RIU research 101" means.


----------



## Seamaiden (May 28, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Care to point a few out?


First one off the top of my head, the reputation thingy. Now you can EITHER approve OR disapprove of a post. I have no idea how it ultimately works with a given user's reputation count, though.

Then, I now have to double-click attachments to view, whereas before I only had to click on them. And then there were some things mentioned in another thread.. I think it's in Toke n Talk, but I'm drawing a blank right now. I think one of the things is that rollitup made an attachment size for the galleries infinite, rather than limiting it as it used to be.. but don't hold me to that one.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 28, 2008)

> Im sorry but i dont understand what "RIU research 101" means.


in college they make you take a research class in your selected major... The class teaches you how to research using the databases specific to your field, i was making a joke that this has become the RIU research 101 class (101 is the class number assigned to entry level college courses) teaching RIU users how to get the most out of their forum searches


----------



## Weed Guy (May 28, 2008)

Oh ok, sorry for sounding like a dumbass....


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 30, 2008)

its all good.


----------



## mac88 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, same here


----------

